# Mortal Kombat Rebirth



## MA-Caver (Jun 13, 2010)

If this is a for real film it'd be very graphic indeed... but who knows?  It is Hollywood after all. 
*CAUTION GRAPHIC IMAGES*

[yt]CmvxjnwbMPI&[/yt]

(note to Mods: if this needs to be moved I'd understand.)


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 13, 2010)

http://multiplayerblog.mtv.com/2010...-mortal-kombat-movie-clip-was-a-pitch-for-wb/

For what it's worth...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 13, 2010)

interesting


----------

